

Osinot- Open Source Internet Of Things - hirenumradia

I have been thinking about an open-source, secure and private implementation of 'The Internet of Things'.<p>I am at the stage where I have a good idea how the system could work from a high level perspective, however I wanted to take it to the next level by recruiting fellow hackers.<p>This is just a message to see how many people would be interested in working on something like this. If you have expertise in Android, Beagleboards, Audrino, Linux, Wireless Networking(Wi-Fi or TV White Space) and Encryption, get in touch if you are interested to learn more.<p>email me: hiren.umradia@gmail.com<p>Cheers
Hiren :)
======
wizzardHax
+1 I agree that we need to make sure this technology is for the people and not
owned by major corps!

Thanks for the quick email response. I am happy to get involved!

~~~
hirenumradia
Exactly! Open Source and Transparent

